# Go Tampa to Miami



## 4square (Mar 31, 2006)

Is the only safe way to do this to go via Key West or is there a safe way thru florida straights? Also any one got any info on large concentrations of lobster/crab pots on the west side? I'm going to go as quick as I can on a delivery to Newport so I am going to do a bunch of night work.


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

*Tampa to Miami*

I made the trip last Feb and depending on your draft, water and mast, there is the yacht channel going through Channel 5 to Hawk channel. We overnighted from Bradenton to Cape Sable/Shark River then went down to Channel 5 to Rodriquiz Key.
5' draft is about the max for the trip across FL Bay. We did it with 5'6" and bumped a couple of times. Seems like the bridge is 65' tall.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Tampa to Miami*

Are you looking to go strictly around the outside? There is the canal that runs from Ft. Myers across the interior of the state to Stuart. From there you can run down the ICW on the east coast (though you will have to contend with many bridges). It's long. But it's well-marked and protected the whole way. (Makes a big difference if a system comes through and you want to keep moving.)

If you're going to "Newport" then you can go north from Stuart and skip Miami altogether, so it's sure to be a lot shorter. There is mast height issue at the east end of lake Okechobee, a fixed bridge that I think is 54 feet. There is also a marina there that will help you get under for a few bucks. (They heel you over with bags of water ballast and tow you through.)

I would not describe the run from Marco through the Keys (either to Key West or down one of the various channels across Florida Bay) as "safe" for night passages or passages in bad weather. I know a lot of sailors who have made that run any number of times who say the same thing. Many areas are exposed, not well marked, and shallow. Getting to the Keys offshore, or going around them, is something sailors commonly do in the dark, weather permitting. Personally, I wouldn't attempt any unfamiliar run through inshore areas in the Keys or Florida Bay at night.


----------



## heslopg (Feb 14, 2005)

The question is what is your draft. If 5' or less...I'd do it in the florida bay side in a heart beat. Simple. The only real shallow area you are likely to see is around the Cowpens anchorage. Keep right on the ICW and you're not likely to do any more than touch...if at all.

Glenn.
s/v Seawing
www.seawing.net


----------



## 4square (Mar 31, 2006)

We're 5'6" unfortunately with 62Ft above WL 

4square Thanks you Tho


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Similar issue*

I am considering moving a Hunter 25 from Tampa/St. Pete to Charleston, SC and it looks like this thread could help me out with a good portion of trip.

I was assuming that I'd have to go down arount the bottom of the state and cross in the Keys somewhere, but it sounds like there is another way to go "through" the state. Is my understanding correct. If so, could someone describe the route a little more specifcly please.

Also, Is there a good guide to Marinas and such, or what is my best way to plan a route with overnight stops... I'm wondring how long the trip would take, and I may have to split it up into several 2 or 3 day weekends. That being the case, I may have to leave my boat at a Marina for a week or a month at a time between legs. Anyone hae experience with a trip like this that could offer advice?

Thanks,
Scott
Fairly new to the seas


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

pullhigh said:


> I am considering moving a Hunter 25 from Tampa/St. Pete to Charleston, SC and it looks like this thread could help me out with a good portion of trip.
> 
> I was assuming that I'd have to go down arount the bottom of the state and cross in the Keys somewhere, but it sounds like there is another way to go "through" the state. Is my understanding correct. If so, could someone describe the route a little more specifcly please.


You are a perfect canidate to go throught the Okachobee waterway. It cuts across the state at Ft. Meyers and ends up at Indian Town/Stuart. the RR bridge should not be a problem for you, and that's the lowest one. The folks that bought our Hunter 30 went that way and said it was an easy transit. There are a lot of locks - I think there are 10!!! The owner of our previous boat posts on Sailnet sometimes - his name is Volkhard. He can definately give you info on getting through that way.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

4 square...The only safe route for you will be to Key West which is a nice & easy trip in the right weather with nothing to look out for except other boats. Once you hit Key West, the Hawk channel on the south side of the Keys will also let you travel at night. You can duck in at Marathon for fuel or anchor off Rodriquez Keys if you need to stop after Key West. If you have sufficient crew to just start and keep going, you can be in Miami in 3 days.


----------



## md01 (Apr 18, 2006)

4 Square, we lived in Tampa and often went to the "other side". Channel 5 is tall enough for your boat, but its a pain to bob and weave through Florida Bay. Last time I did it in 4' draft boat quite some time ago and had some challenges. 
Key West is way out of your way and the Hawk Channel is a pain to negotiate in many wind conditions.
However, the 7 mile Bridge is 65' clear and has an excellent harbor at Boot Key. You can anchor on the south side of Boot Key harbor "outside" if you wish and dingy into the harbor for various services. There is a West Marine, good food market, etc, etc. 
I carried 6' draft from Tampa to 7 mile bridge with no problems, though you do have to watch very carefully just north of the bridge--say for the 10 or 20 miles north of the bridge.

On lobster pots--during the season they are a major hazard. We carried two of them into Boot Key one year, caught on our rudder! The pot lines were jammed between rudder and skeg and we dragged them the last couple miles into the harbor. In fact, on TWO trips there, we caught lobster pots. However, the season ends shortly--I believe May 15. And it doesn't start until I believe August 1 (you might check those dates). The sport lobster season begins before the commercial one--its the commercial start that puts all the pots out there. So if you can do the delivery between May and July, you will not see many lobster pots. 
The gulf stream is a bear when you get a north wind against the north-flowing stream. So many boats wait for weather in Boot Key. I personally would not try to do the inside route from Boot Key to Miami in anything over 4' draft. 

We have done several deliveries from Tampa to the north--Chesapeake bay, etc--and you might want to consider this path.


----------



## Nereus32 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Go via Marathon*

I second the Marathon/Seven Mile Bridge route. I also second the picking up of lobster pots. I averaged 2 a day for 3 days in January!

From Marathon, you can probably do the Hawk Channel to Miami. You'll cut through Angelfish Creek on the north end of Key Largo. You have to watch it in a couple of places in Biscayne Bay (they are marked on the chart), but it is like sailing in a pool. You'll definitely want to sail it during daylight hours.

It would probably be faster to go outside and get in the gulf stream, weather permitting of course.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your input and advice.

I'm going to break this trip up into several legs, so that I can do it all myself and still keep a job in the meantime. If all goes well, I'm going to do leg 1 late next week.

Leg 1:
St. Petersburg to Ft. Meyers Beach
Any info or reccomendations on the best route to take? Can it be done between islands and mainland mostly, or will I have to get into some big water? I'm waiting on the USPS to bring my charts... Any thoughts on how long this leg will take? I only have about a day and half, is that enough time, or do I need to plan on just getting to Sarasota on leg 1?

My legs have to start near major airports as my pilot friend will be helping me move the boat, and will be getting me signifiantly discounted airfares.

Thanks,
Scott
New to the seas


----------

